
Google Walkout Organizers Explain Their Demands - jdp23
https://www.thecut.com/2018/11/google-walkout-organizers-explain-demands.html
======
ahmadss
Primary discussion here-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18352275](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18352275)

------
Bantros
Farcical

